
Show HN: Tabco – Mac Like Spotlight Search Inside Chrome (⌘ + Shift and L) - santudey
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabco-search-between-open/gdlfpemlflmabfaaldihflcbokikbcgk
======
shrija9
Very Efficient!There is more scope of improvement in search though..

------
techentertainer
Love the UI. Navigating is so much faster

------
kechup
A must have Extention. Great Work.

------
santudey
It will be open-source soon.

------
harshatba
looks very interesting. What other feature set are you targeting at?

~~~
santudey
Right now we are working on better search. Future plan is, You can search
between tabs and create a workspace for use it later time.

